# Celtics get Banks, pick back from Lakers.



## Anima

The Boston Celtics announced today that the August 6th trade with the Los Angeles Lakers, in which the Celtics received Gary Payton, Rick Fox and a conditional first round draft pick in exchange for Chucky Atkins, Chris Mihm, Marcus Banks and a second round draft choice, has been amended. In the amended deal, the Celtics have sent 6'8 forward Jumaine Jones instead of Banks to the Lakers, and no longer includes the Celtics second round draft choice. 

Boston still receives Payton, Fox, the conditional first round draft pick and cash considerations. 

http://www.nba.com/celtics/news/c-116079-25.html


----------



## Hibachi!

That makes this a **** trade for the Lakers... And the Lakers STILL INCLUDE what they were already sending


----------



## hobojoe

Wow, this is crazy. What an excellent trade for Boston in that case. Getting two decent sized expiring contracts and getting to keep Banks.


----------



## Amareca

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Where is Kupchak's quote about Banks being a player with that "gold dust" sprinkled on?


----------



## Hov

Mitch should get fired.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

Haha


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Where is Kupchak's quote about Banks being a player with that "gold dust" sprinkled on?


Does anyone know how and why this happened?  

OT: Add me to your fan club BigAmare.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

WTF? I liked this deal from Boston's perspective before. Now it's just ridiculous.

What in sam hell are the Lakers going to do with another SF anyways?

This is essentially Payton and a 1st for Atkins now? Chucky _Shatkins_? The poorman's Derek Fisher?


----------



## Hibachi!

Payton and Fox didn't show up for their physicals, thus, the deal was off, so in an effort to save the deal, Mitch gave them back Banks, in exchange for Jones, and the second round pick, and here we are...


----------



## MiamiHeat03

WTF!!!

hahaha didnt Banks get his LA jersey.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Wow, this is crazy. What an excellent trade for Boston in that case. Getting two decent sized expiring contracts and getting to keep Banks.


How is this an excellent trade for Boston either? Both Atkins and Jones expire in two years and combine for only 6.3 million in that year. And Atkins was their starting point guard.

So they get a conditional first and 6.3 million in extra caproom in the summer of 05 for Atkins and Jones.

Horrible trade for the Lakers to, big downgrade at PG for a backup center and another SF.


----------



## Anima

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how and why this happened?
> 
> OT: Add me to your fan club BigAmare.


Ainge probably told Kupchak that he was going to nullify the trade because Fox refused to report, Payton hasn't reported yet either but he's on a cruise with his family, so the Lakers GM and Ainge decided to re-work the deal. 

The funny thing is, Ainge doesn't even want Fox. Just his expiring contract.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> WTF? I liked this deal from Boston's perspective before. Now it's just ridiculous.
> 
> What in sam hell are the Lakers going to do with another SF anyways?
> 
> This is essentially Payton and a 1st for Atkins now? Chucky _Shatkins_? The poorman's Derek Fisher?


Lakers have been going after Mihm all summer, he was the main player behind both deals, IMO. Banks was asked for in the first because Payton is still a good starter and worth more than a backup center.

Now neither Boston or LA get Payton, which makes this a dumb trade that I don't understand.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> How is this an excellent trade for Boston either? Both Atkins and Jones expire in two years and combine for only 6.3 million in that year. And Atkins was their starting point guard.
> 
> So they get a conditional first and 6.3 million in extra caproom in the summer of 05 for Atkins and Jones.
> 
> Horrible trade for the Lakers to, big downgrade at PG for a backup center and another SF.


The Celtics didn't want players... They wanted expiring contracts... Plus, the deal is basically Payton and a first round pick for Mihm and Atkins... That's a good trade if you ask me...


----------



## TP3

Gotta give some credit to Ainge on this one. I think he's going to be a GREAT GM. He was smart, crafty, and competitive as heck as a player and probably will be the same in the front office.


----------



## KirkSnyderFan

Kupchak is an idiot for not just nullifying the trade. I mean we already have Jumaine Jones, his name is Devean George and he sucks. I'm sure there's going to be another team that wants expiring contracts at the deadline.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Lakers have been going after Mihm all summer, he was the main player behind both deals, IMO. Banks was asked for in the first because Payton is still a good starter and worth more than a backup center.
> 
> Now neither Boston or LA get Payton, which makes this a dumb trade that I don't understand.


I'm not convinced Payton isn't going to eventually show up. The Sports Guy said Payton and Pierce have been working out in Vegas this summer. 

That aside, is losing Payton and a future 1st really worth Mihm and Atkins? It seems like the Lakers would have been better just holding onto Payton and the pick.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> The Celtics didn't want players... They wanted expiring contracts... Plus, the deal is basically Payton and a first round pick for Mihm and Atkins... That's a good trade if you ask me...


Payton is not going to report, thats why the cancelled. Mihm was a FA.

So its Atkins (their best point guard) and Jones for a conditional first rounder.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>KirkSnyderFan</b>!
> Kupchak is an idiot for not just nullifying the trade. *I mean we already have Jumaine Jones, his name is Devean George and he sucks.* I'm sure there's going to be another team that wants expiring contracts at the deadline.




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Payton is not going to report, thats why the cancelled. Mihm was a FA.
> 
> So its Atkins (their best point guard) and Jones for a conditional first rounder.


Payton will show up, if he doesn't the Celtics still get what they wanted in the first place! CAP ROOM!


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced Payton isn't going to eventually show up. The Sports Guy said Payton and Pierce have been working out in Vegas this summer.
> 
> That aside, is losing Payton and a future 1st really worth Mihm and Atkins? It seems like the Lakers would have been better just holding onto Payton and the pick.


I didn't think Payton and the first were worth Atkins, Banks and Mihm, so I say no. If Payton does report Celtics are bandits and Kupchak is dumb for not knowing Paytons travel plans.

But at least then it could be argued that the Lakers got a PG for the future for a 36 year old PG. Now its a good starting PG for a medicore starting PG and a backup center and Devean George's 6'10" clone.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> How is this an excellent trade for Boston either? Both Atkins and Jones expire in two years and combine for only 6.3 million in that year. And Atkins was their starting point guard.
> 
> So they get a conditional first and 6.3 million in extra caproom in the summer of 05 for Atkins and Jones.
> 
> Horrible trade for the Lakers to, big downgrade at PG for a backup center and another SF.


Atkins wasn't a long term solution, and they got an obvious upgrade in Payton. They get to keep Banks, who is their PG of the future for after Payton leaves. Mihm was leaving anyway and Boston didn't want him. They give up a player that was leaving anyway that they don't want, a player they didn't use last season(Jones) and their starting PG for a better starting PG with an expiring contract, another expiring and a first round pick. How is this not a good trade for Boston?


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Payton will show up, if he doesn't the Celtics still get what they wanted in the first place! CAP ROOM!


They don't get cap room, don't know how many times I will repeat this but Jones and Atkins contract only runs a year longer and the Celtics only clear 6.3 mil for that one year, not enough to be under the cap.

Here, simple version-

04- Payton- 5.4 mil, Fox- 5.0 mil
04- Atkins- 4.2 mil, Jones- 1.7 mil

05- Payton and Fox nothing
05- Atkins- 4.5 mil, Jones- 1.8 mil

Celtics get 6.3 mil in cap room for one year.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Atkins wasn't a long term solution, and they got an obvious upgrade in Payton. They get to keep Banks, who is their PG of the future for after Payton leaves. Mihm was leaving anyway and Boston didn't want him. They give up a player that was leaving anyway that they don't want, a player they didn't use last season(Jones) and their starting PG for a better starting PG with an expiring contract, another expiring and a first round pick. How is this not a good trade for Boston?


Please read my post, I said if Payton doesn't report which is what I assumed was happening since the orginal trade got nixed.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004

lol. I didn't think this was a good trade for the Lakers even before today. Now it's flat out horrible. Jumaine Jones? LMAO. Gary Payton screwed the Lakers over big time. Can't say I blame him though.


----------



## Ron Mexico

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> lol. I didn't think this was a good trade for the Lakers even before today. Now it's flat out horrible. Jumaine Jones? LMAO. Gary Payton screwed the Lakers over big time. Can't say I blame him though.


 they traded him


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Please read my post, I said if Payton doesn't report which is what I assumed was happening since the orginal trade got nixed.


Read your post? Look at the post of yours that I quoted, there's not a single mention of Payton in the entire things, so I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Pinball

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: 

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Drewbs

:laugh: :laugh: 


Man Mitch Kupchak is an idiot.


----------



## adarsh1

i swear to god kupchak should be fired right now...

jerry buss: Hello Mitch
Mitch Kupchak: Hey Jerry
Jerry: You're fired
Mitch: what!!! are you kidding me....i gave up marcus banks and got jumaine Jones!!! and we also got 
Chris Mihm...he is one of the best centers ever
Jerry: Shut up Mitch


----------



## Jordan4life_2004

This is all on Kupchak. You've got Gary Payton who takes a major pay-cut last year to play for the Lakers. He has a bad post-season, yet decides not to opt out and try and redeem himself for his poor play. He coulda easily gotten the full mid level exception from a team like the Rockets. Yet he stays with the Lakers. What does Kupchak do? Trade him "without his blessing or input" to a team on the EAST coast "Gary wanted no part of an east coast team after playin with the Bucks". Gary basically screwed the Lakers over for screwin him.


----------



## JT

*killin me petey!*

Look this is what Jerry West did as soon as he heard about this trade: 
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Read your post? Look at the post of yours that I quoted, there's not a single mention of Payton in the entire things, so I don't know what you're talking about.


Ok you're right, my bad. But the original deal was cancelled because Payton didn't report, in this new deal the Celts still run that risk but unless they can trade him elsewhere they will end up only getting a first for their starting point and Jones. I don't see that as a good trade.

Payton shows up and its all good.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004

*Re: killin me petey!*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Look this is what Jerry West did as soon as he heard about this trade:
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


lmao. Go to Lakersgrond.net. I've never seen so much crying/whining before in my life. They're all going nuts over there.


----------



## Debt Collector

this couldnt have worked out better for the celtics. it was a good trade for them before and now its even better. for the lakes, it went from a deal that made sense to one which doesnt improve their team but doesnt hurt either. but boston is smellin like roses to keep banks, still nail a first rounder and get some legitimacy at pg


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I heard from someone that if GP plays for the Celtics, then Banks and the second rounder go back to the Lakers and Jones goes back to the Celtics.

I don't think that's true. Anyone know?


----------



## BEEZ

If Payton does show up then Boston has 3 starting caliber PG's


----------



## Jordan4life_2004

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I heard from someone that if GP plays for the Celtics, then Banks and the second rounder go back to the Lakers and Jones goes back to the Celtics.
> 
> I don't think that's true. Anyone know?


From what I hear it doesn't matter if he reports. It's a DONE deal. The Lakers got fleeced.


----------



## John

*Re: Re: killin me petey!*



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> lmao. Go to Lakersgrond.net. I've never seen so much crying/whining before in my life. They're all going nuts over there.


What if we enter to the year of 2005? Does it mean you will ask the admins to change the screename?

If it wont happen, will you just disappear?

I wish man!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> From what I hear it doesn't matter if he reports. It's a DONE deal. The Lakers got fleeced.


It was a DONE deal before....


----------



## Jordan4life_2004

*Re: Re: Re: killin me petey!*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> What if we enter to the year of 2005? Does it mean you will ask the admins to change the screename?
> 
> If it wont happen, will you just disappear?
> 
> I wish man!


lol. First of all. Who are you? Second. Don't get mad at me because Mitch Kupkick is a moron.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> It was a DONE deal before....


Obviously not.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously not.


The deal was done, the Lakers just traded Marcus Banks and the second round pick for Jumaine Jones...


----------



## Jordan4life_2004

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> The deal was done, the Lakers just traded Marcus Banks and the second round pick for Jumaine Jones...


The question was if Payton reports does la get Banks and the pick back? From what i've heard it doesn't matter if he reports.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> The question was if Payton reports does la get Banks and the pick back? From what i've heard it doesn't matter if he reports.


No they don't...


----------



## Debt Collector

*Re: Re: Re: killin me petey!*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> What if we enter to the year of 2005? Does it mean you will ask the admins to change the screename?
> 
> If it wont happen, will you just disappear?
> 
> I wish man!


best post ever


----------



## Drewbs

Payton has one bad season and the Lakers get rid of him? Thats ridiculous, they should have kept Payton and sent over George or soemthing. Yes, hes lost a step on defense, but during the 02-03 season, he was still very productive. I'll be laughing at Mitch if Payton puts up big numbers again next year after hes out of the triangle.

And not only that, but the Lakers now have 5 guys playing the SF position, and 2 VERY average PG's. Why did he not just keep Payton... :no:


----------



## Debt Collector

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Payton has one bad season and the Lakers get rid of him? Thats ridiculous, they should have kept Payton and sent over George or soemthing. Yes, hes lost a step on defense, but during the 02-03 season, he was still very productive. I'll be laughing at Mitch if Payton puts up big numbers again next year after hes out of the triangle.


yea. i agree for the most part. he didnt even have a bad season, just a bad playoffs. i guess the lakers just going with an "out with the old, in with the new" philosophy. personally i think its a wash for them, atkins is a decent player, mihm is just a body. payton can and will be an effective player, worth the players boston gave up. they're gonna have a nice season, and cap room to play with.


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> yea. i agree for the most part. he didnt even have a bad season, just a bad playoffs. i guess the lakers just going with an "out with the old, in with the new" philosophy. personally i think its a wash for them, atkins is a decent player, mihm is just a body. payton can and will be an effective player, worth the players boston gave up. they're gonna have a nice season, and cap room to play with.


Then again, its not like Payton disappearing in the playoffs is anything new. I don't know what hte Lakers were expecting...


----------



## Hov

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Payton has one bad season and the Lakers get rid of him? Thats ridiculous, they should have kept Payton and sent over George or soemthing. Yes, hes lost a step on defense, but during the 02-03 season, he was still very productive. I'll be laughing at Mitch if Payton puts up big numbers again next year after hes out of the triangle.
> 
> And not only that, but the Lakers now have 5 guys playing the SF position, and 2 terrible PG's. Why did he not just keep Payton... :no:


Actually after the initial trade (the one with Banks  ) Mitch said he had no intentions at all to trade GP but then Ainge came to him with the offer.
Mitch said it was too good to decline so he accepted.

But now what I'm wondering is why his stupid *** would still go with the trade now that Banks isn't part of the deal. He sounded very high on Banks after the trade too. :upset:


----------



## bballlife

This is not happening.

Somebody tell me this is a joke.



AINGE IS NOT SMART, HOW DID THIS HAPPEN???


Why!


----------



## Debt Collector

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Actually after the initial trade (the one with Banks  ) Mitch said he had no intentions at all to trade GP but then Ainge came to him with the offer.
> Mitch said it was too good to decline so he accepted.
> 
> But now what I'm wondering is why his stupid *** would still go with the trade now that Banks isn't part of the deal. He sounded very high on Banks after the trade too. :upset:


i tend to agree, i dont think it would have been wise to keep GP for the season but they could have shopped him around, theres still a good number of teams that could use a pg... maybe he could have went back to seattle so he could retire a sonic



> Then again, its not like Payton disappearing in the playoffs is anything new. I don't know what hte Lakers were expecting...


why would they have expected him to not show up for the playoffs? before last year if you said GP i dont think "playoff choker"


----------



## Jordan4life_2004

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Payton has one bad season and the Lakers get rid of him? Thats ridiculous, they should have kept Payton and sent over George or soemthing. Yes, hes lost a step on defense, but during the 02-03 season, he was still very productive. I'll be laughing at Mitch if Payton puts up big numbers again next year after hes out of the triangle.
> 
> And not only that, but the Lakers now have 5 guys playing the SF position, and 2 VERY average PG's. Why did he not just keep Payton... :no:


It's called KARMA. I still believe Payton was traded "No matter what Kobe fans think" to accomadate Kobe. So they traded Payton, and got seriously burned in the end.


----------



## Debt Collector

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> It's called KARMA. I still believe Payton was traded "No matter what Kobe fans think" to accomadate Kobe. So they traded Payton, and got seriously burned in the end.


change it to "no matter what kobe fans or clear thinkers, baksetball experts, ray ray, the pope and everyone who doesnt have something against kobe thinks" and you have a more valid opinion


----------



## Hov

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> It's called KARMA. I still believe Payton was traded "No matter what Kobe fans think" to accomadate Kobe. So they traded Payton, and got seriously burned in the end.


well obviously he was traded to accomadate Kobe since this team is built around Kobe now.
Mitch just thought this deal would get more pieces to the puzzle (which I'd agree with him if we still had Banks) but WHY????  
I mean, Jones was the last player we needed from the Celtics. Why not Jiri or anybody else?? WHYYYYYYYY?


----------



## Jordan4life_2004

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> change it to "no matter what kobe fans or clear thinkers, baksetball experts, ray ray, the pope and everyone who doesnt have something against kobe thinks" and you have a more valid opinion



lol. I could care less what you, Kobe fans, basketball experts or jesus christ himself thinks. They screwed Payton over. And he screwed them back. I think it's quite hilarious.


----------



## Debt Collector

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I could care less what you, Kobe fans, basketball experts or jesus christ himself thinks. They screwed Payton over. And he screwed them back. I think it's quite hilarious.


yea payton screwed em good by getting traded to boston. remind me to do something terrible to you, because your idea of revenge is pretty weak

relax, im just having fun w/ you. its friday.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> yea payton screwed em good by getting traded to boston. remind me to do something terrible to you, because your idea of revenge is pretty weak
> 
> relax, im just having fun w/ you. its friday.


lol. it's cool. I'm not saying Gary is right by doing what he did. But you can understand why he did it.


----------



## Debt Collector

GP's got a chip on his shoulder no doubt. the best revenge he can execute on the lakers is having a comeback year and leading the C's to a great season. we'll see, im rooting for him too. he's been one of my favorite players for a long time.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) -- A multiplayer trade between the Los Angeles Lakers and Boston Celtics was amended Friday after Gary Payton refused to report to Boston for a physical by a deadline, the Lakers said.

A Celtics spokesman said Boston had agreed in advance to waive the requirement that Payton undergo a physical exam on Friday.

"The team waived his physical as part of the amended trade,'' Celtics spokesman Bill Bonsiewicz said. ``It (the physical) obviously became moot as part of this deal.''

The amended trade will now give Los Angeles 6-foot-8 forward Jumaine Jones instead of guard Marcus Banks, and Boston will no longer be required to give up its second-round draft choice.

Lakers spokesman John Black said the trade had to be amended because it was contingent on all players reporting to their new teams for physicals by Friday afternoon.

"Gary Payton refused to go to Boston and do that,'' Black said.

Boston waived the Payton contingency, and in consideration the Lakers had to switch terms of the deal, he said.

*The Celtics expect Payton to report for training camp Oct. 4, Bonsiewicz said.*

*"We felt it was in the best interest of the Boston Celtics to not include Marcus Banks in the trade,'' Bonsiewicz said. "We're thrilled to have Marcus back.''*

Phone messages left Friday night for Payton's agent, Aaron Goodwin, were not immediately returned.

The terms of the original Aug. 6 trade called for the Lakers to send Payton, Rick Fox and a conditional first-round draft pick to Boston in exchange for Chucky Atkins, Chris Mihm, Banks and a second-round draft choice.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...slug=ap-lakers-celticstrade&prov=ap&type=lgns


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Spriggan

does anyone else feel like shooting kupchak?


----------



## Coatesvillain

Ouch, what is Kupchak doing? Is it just me or did him doing this bring the focus back on the backwards movement by the Lakers in the offseason? Just before I read this I was thinking about the Lakers youth movement.. now all I can think of is Mitch Cutshaq.

I mean... Jumaine Jones?! How can you agree on that? Jumaine Jones? Are you kidding me, are we really at a point in this day and age where a person would give up Marcus Banks and a second rounder for Jumaine Jones?! I'm not saying Banks or the second round pick were (or will be good or great) but Jumaine Jones is basically a poor man's Devean George, and for those not keeping track that's the hobo sitting outside of 7-11 waiting for change.

Wow. This is unbelievable, and I'm not even a Lakers fan.


----------



## lakegz

Jumaine Jones!!!!!! WTF MITCH!!!!!!!!

I am sooo pissed right now.


----------



## Hov

> More drama with Lakers as Payton refuses to report to Celtics
> 
> BY KEVIN DING
> 
> The Orange County Register
> 
> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. - (KRT) - Gary Payton managed to cost the Lakers point-guard prospect Marcus Banks on Friday, reinforcing the negative impression Payton leaves on Lakers fans.
> 
> In a Payton-driven amendment to the Aug. 6 Lakers-Celtics trade, the Lakers accepted small forward Jumaine Jones instead of Banks and Boston's second-round pick. Jones, 25, gives the Lakers a small-forward surplus again, meaning Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak figures to deal again - and Kupchak's summer to-do list isn't finished despite his departure Saturday for a week in Hawaii.
> *
> The amendment came about because Payton did not report to the Celtics for his physical within a week of the trade, as mandated by the league. Rather than nullify the trade, the Celtics agreed to waive Payton's requirement if they could keep Banks, the 13th overall pick in the 2003 draft.
> *
> Payton has indicated to the Celtics that he will join them despite extensive protests about leaving the West Coast. If he refuses, he likely would be suspended without pay. Assuming he eventually comes around, by not meeting the Friday deadline Payton opened the door for his new team to negotiate better terms to the trade.
> 
> Payton, who finished a weeklong cruise Thursday, *did not surprise the Celtics by not being in Boston on Friday;* he is scheduled to undergo his physical there Monday.


Damnit Mitch, did you really feel _that_ obliged to continue the trade? :upset:


----------



## futuristxen

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Is this the first time Danny Ainge hasn't been the dumb one in a trade?


----------



## WhoDaBest23

:laugh: 

Thumbs up Ainge! :greatjob:


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Re: Re: killin me petey!*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> What if we enter to the year of 2005? Does it mean you will ask the admins to change the screename?
> 
> If it wont happen, will you just disappear?
> 
> I wish man!


There are no words to describe your brilliance. Here I am, pissed off at a dumb trade, stranded on a Friday night and then I read this.


----------



## lastlaugh

How exactly is Ainge not a dumb one in this deal?

Sure he has his beloved cap space for next year (for a non existent free agent who is never going to want to play here) but he now has 3 players that don't want to play in Boston instead of just 1. Gary Payton, Marcus Banks (who isn't going to be too happy about being back with a team that clearly had no use for him and who coach publicly talked about how he wasn't any good)
and Rick Fox (He hasn't officially retired yet and I don't think he showed up for a physical)

So much for younger, more athletic and better attitudes.



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Is this the first time Danny Ainge hasn't been the dumb one in a trade?


----------



## radronOmega

*re*

Oh *edited: Inappropriate* Jordan4life our Laker team can still kick ur bull's *** any day. Enjoy this victory now Laker hater because the Lakers will come back I promise you that!!


----------



## nima86

I read on a lakers board that GP is scheduled to take physical on Mopndya and the Celtics knew that. If so Gp and Ainge tagged team to screw the Lakers over.


----------



## lastlaugh

I doubt it is true since Danny supposedly nixed the physical for a different player instead of Banks.

However if this is the case and Payton does show up I hope the Lakers file a grievance with the NBA.
That would be cheating anyway you slice it.




> Originally posted by <b>nima86</b>!
> I read on a lakers board that GP is scheduled to take physical on Mopndya and the Celtics knew that. If so Gp and Ainge tagged team to screw the Lakers over.


----------



## LA68

> Originally posted by <b>adarsh1</b>!
> i swear to god kupchak should be fired right now...
> 
> jerry buss: Hello Mitch
> Mitch Kupchak: Hey Jerry
> Jerry: You're fired
> Mitch: what!!! are you kidding me....i gave up marcus banks and got jumaine Jones!!! and we also got
> Chris Mihm...he is one of the best centers ever
> Jerry: Shut up Mitch


:laugh: :laugh: 

Kupchak panicked. You never make a deal unless you have a backup plan: Some other team that wants Payton. He let Ainge punk him and that's hard to do!

Payton has shown to be a cancer. When you have been in the league so long, get to the championship, then lay an egg and not even try to play....???

He doesn't want to be a Laker but, he doesn't want to go where he was traded. What the heck does he want??? 

The Celtics have said that he is their property. They don't care if he shows up or not. The cap room is the key!


----------



## Jordan4life_2004

Payton, 36, remains the property of Boston. In a phone interview Friday, Payton said he would retire before reporting to Boston. 
"I wasn't going to Boston to take a physical," he said. "I ain't going to move my family no more. I can't take my family to Boston. It ain't no disrespect to Boston." 

Payton said he'd prefer to play for Houston, Minnesota or the Clippers. 

Payton is due to earn $5.4 million in the last year of his contract. If he doesn't report and isn't traded again, Payton would not get paid. 

"I don't care about that," Payton said. "If it goes down, I'll quit. I can go on and do something else." 

Payton said had he known the Lakers were going to trade him, he wouldn't have exercised his contract option for next season. 

"They used me to sign so they could get other players," Payton said. "Boston is going to lose out on this. They ain't going to get (nothing). It's about respect. They (the Lakers) didn't respect me. Why should I respect them?" 



What did Tupac say about revenge again? lol


----------



## The_Franchise

I think it's obvious that Kupchak is scared about the lack of perimeter shooting the Lakers have. 2 years ago Jones was lighting it up in Cleveland, and although that was a contract year for him alot of scouts were raving about this guy. With Butler and Odom on the wings, Kobe doesn't have any perimeter relief. We saw what happened with Tracy McGrady last year when Pat Garrity went down. 

Smart amendment by Kupchak, Banks wasn't going to do much for this team anyways.


----------



## Hov

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> Payton, 36, remains the property of Boston. In a phone interview Friday, Payton said he would retire before reporting to Boston.
> "I wasn't going to Boston to take a physical," he said. "I ain't going to move my family no more. I can't take my family to Boston. It ain't no disrespect to Boston."
> 
> Payton said he'd prefer to play for Houston, Minnesota or the Clippers.
> 
> Payton is due to earn $5.4 million in the last year of his contract. If he doesn't report and isn't traded again, Payton would not get paid.
> 
> "I don't care about that," Payton said. "If it goes down, I'll quit. I can go on and do something else."
> 
> Payton said had he known the Lakers were going to trade him, he wouldn't have exercised his contract option for next season.
> 
> "They used me to sign so they could get other players," Payton said. "Boston is going to lose out on this. They ain't going to get (nothing). It's about respect. They (the Lakers) didn't respect me. Why should I respect them?"
> 
> 
> 
> What did Tupac say about revenge again? lol


He deserves to be pissed. If I was in his shoes I'd probably do the same thing.
The problem with Mitch was HE COULD'VE CALLED THE TRADE OFF.
And if Payton was still pissed, we could've found another team for him.

Seriously, I had a dream last night that we got Marcus Banks back because Danny Ainge fessed up to being it all set up :laugh: . Then I woke up.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Is this the first time Danny Ainge hasn't been the dumb one in a trade?


So in the end he traded Atkins (his best point guard) and Jones for a conditional first... you call that smart?

Thank you Gary for at least making this a horrible deal for <b>both</b> sides, misery loves company.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> So in the end he traded Atkins (his best point guard) and Jones for a conditional first... you call that smart?
> 
> Thank you Gary for at least making this a horrible deal for <b>both</b> sides, misery loves company.


Atkins and Jones both suck something fierce. Gary Payton is better than Chucky Atkins. If he does end up reporting to Boston, then Ainge got a steal.

How is this a good deal for the Lakers? They traded Payton and a 1st rounder for Celtics garbage. One player of which already plays a position where half the Lakers roster plays. The 3.

I think Kupchak was the dumb one in this trade. Which is hard to do, because Ainge is pretty dumb, and damn if Ainge didn't try to do a bad deal. I thought it was a mistake to deal Marcus Banks.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Atkins and Jones both suck something fierce. Gary Payton is better than Chucky Atkins. If he does end up reporting to Boston, then Ainge got a steal.


Jason Kidd is better than Chucky Atkins too, neither Kidd or Payton are reporting to Boston.



> How is this a good deal for the Lakers? They traded Payton and a 1st rounder for Celtics garbage. One player of which already plays a position where half the Lakers roster plays. The 3.


I am offended that you didn't even read the post directly on top of yours, I was even courteous enough to put the part you ignored in bold.



> I think Kupchak was the dumb one in this trade. Which is hard to do, because Ainge is pretty dumb, and damn if Ainge didn't try to do a bad deal. I thought it was a mistake to deal Marcus Banks.


Forget Marcus Banks, you feel Atkins, Jones and Mihm for a conditional first is good? Atkins despite your low opinion of him was still Bostons best point guard, and is now still better than any point guard they have.


----------



## Ravnos

Would Laker fans have cared if Payton decided to play in Boston? I mean, either way, to the Lakers, the deal would have been the same.


----------



## jokeaward

Can they void his deal?

That's sad if GP goes out like this.

He'll probably be a HOFer, but maybe a 15-7 year would help solidify him as first-ballot guy istead of just fossilizing in the playoffs followed by pouting and taking the ball home while still wanting to get paid.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd is better than Chucky Atkins too, neither Kidd or Payton are reporting to Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> I am offended that you didn't even read the post directly on top of yours, I was even courteous enough to put the part you ignored in bold.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget Marcus Banks, you feel Atkins, Jones and Mihm for a conditional first is good? Atkins despite your low opinion of him was still Bostons best point guard, and is now still better than any point guard they have.


In trades there is usually a winner, and there is usually a loser. In this trade the Lakers lost. Face it. You can spin it all directions you want, but Marcus Banks IMO was the only good thing in this deal, and the Lakers lost him. Kupchak should have voided the deal. I have a feeling he just really wanted Mihm. But except for a few weeks where Paul Silas made him look like a player so the Cavs could deal him to Danny Stupid Ainge, he's been a bust as an NBA player. You'd be better off playing Brian Grant at center.

And it's doubtfull that Jumaine Jones can supplant Devean George, let alone Caron Butler and Lamar Odom, for minutes at the 3.

And Atkins is a poor man's Derek Fisher.

Surely there were better options with trading Gary Payton.

I'll give you this Jemel, your spinning of this deal actually has given me some pause. You should get a job in the Laker PR department.


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Forget Marcus Banks, you feel Atkins, Jones and Mihm for a conditional first is good? Atkins despite your low opinion of him was still Bostons best point guard, and is now still better than any point guard they have.


Jones didn't play at all last year, and Mihm wasn't going to be re-signed, so it's basically Atkins for a conditional first.

Do you remember how the Celtics got Atkins in the first place? By trading garbage (Chris Mills) for Atkins and a first round pick. Atkins has negative trade value, because of his contract. But now the Celtics turned around and traded Atkins for yet another first round pick. Danny Ainge turned garbage into two first round picks, and that's somehow a bad deal for the Celtics?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Jones didn't play at all last year, and Mihm wasn't going to be re-signed, so it's basically Atkins for a conditional first.
> 
> Do you remember how the Celtics got Atkins in the first place? By trading garbage (Chris Mills) for Atkins and a first round pick. Atkins has negative trade value, because of his contract. But now the Celtics turned around and traded Atkins for yet another first round pick. Danny Ainge turned garbage into two first round picks, and that's somehow a bad deal for the Celtics?


I think Atkins for a conditional first is a good deal. A journeyman PG like Atkins can be had quite cheap as you pointed out. Is he any better than the guys like Mike James, Charlie Ward, Damon Jones, Lindsay Hunter, etc. that have signed up elsewhere for super cheap? Those guys really have almost zero tradeable value. Basically an expiring scrub like Chris Mills is more than enough, like you pointed out.

However, that pick could have some value. It's conditional, but that doesn't guarantee it's bad. Ainge can look and see how the Lakers do this season -- if they are ok and he doesn't think the pick will get better or pehaps he sees someone like Al Jefferson he might be able to snag, he can use the pick. But if it looks like the Lakers will flounder a bit, he could hold onto the pick, and perhaps get a lotto pick two years from now.

Basically, there's a very good chance that the player received from the pick is going to be worth more than Atkins (remember, even if he was their statrting PG he was not even worth Chris Mills straight up). These are the type of moves that the GMs following Kiki's battle plan make.


All that said, I don't think it was just Atkins for a pick. Those two contracts that the Celtics received have value. Basically, one alone is at least Chris Mills status, so perhaps they can be parlayed into a usable piece in the future. Further, Payton has expressed he doesn't want to play for Boston, but obviously doesn't want to wrap it up all together. Maybe Houston, Minnesota, or the Clippers (LOL!!) would give the Celtics something for him? Since the Lakers apparently never looked into this, maybe there's a team out there that Payton would like to play for, that would really like to have PAyton? 

I think this deal will look worse and worse as time goes on -- the Celtics took little risk and got potential high-reward, and if their pick turns into a stud, Banks develops, Payton nets them a reward, the contracts are parlayed into more picks or a prospect, etc. this deal just gets worse from the Lakers POV. Whereas the Lakers don't have alot of upside to the deal -- does anyone really think that Atkins, Mihm, and Jones have anymore upside?


----------



## dmilesai

In the original deal, I thought the Lakers raped the Celtics.....Now I think it's the other way...


----------



## amd pwr

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> In the original deal, I thought the Lakers raped the Celtics.....Now I think it's the other way...


----------



## Spriggan

the only possible saving grace is if we somehow manage to net jason kidd.

sadly, that's very unlikely.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> the only possible saving grace is if we somehow manage to net jason kidd.
> 
> sadly, that's very unlikely.


I still think Kidd's going to end up going back to Dallas somehow. Once Terry and Henderson are able to be traded again, I think they're going to be packaged with Christian Laettner to New Jersey for Kidd and Zo. New Jersey gets a nice player in Terry, two expiring contracts, and gets rid of Zo's contract.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Your inabilty to comprehend my posts is amazing. Suggesting I like this deal when I didn't like the Banks deal is laughable and the only logical reason I can see you doing this is so you don't have to defend your stance that the Celtics made a good trade when they get no players back.

In trades the point is to have TWO winners, but in this one I see two losers. Somehow in your mind that means I am saying the Lakers won this trade, which is pretty amazing.

Example- Miles and Jamison for Miller and Stith was a lose-lose trade for the Clips and Cavs.

Go read the Lakers board and tell me how I am spinning this trade. In fact I'm positive if I was a Laker fan you wouldn't feel I was spinning this trade for the Lakers, just someone that feels the Celtics didn't make out like bandits because they traded their best point guard for a conditional first. 

Atkins a poor mans Fisher? That is like saying Mo Taylor is a poor mans Ben Wallace. I guess this is why it sounded like you were watching players like Nachbar and Mike James for the first time in the playoffs when you commented on them, you probably were.

Next time, reply to what I actually post, instead of drawing false conclusions. Me saying the Celtics made a bad deal does not mean I am also saying the Lakers made a good deal.



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> In trades there is usually a winner, and there is usually a loser. In this trade the Lakers lost. Face it. You can spin it all directions you want, but Marcus Banks IMO was the only good thing in this deal, and the Lakers lost him. Kupchak should have voided the deal. I have a feeling he just really wanted Mihm. But except for a few weeks where Paul Silas made him look like a player so the Cavs could deal him to Danny Stupid Ainge, he's been a bust as an NBA player. You'd be better off playing Brian Grant at center.
> 
> And it's doubtfull that Jumaine Jones can supplant Devean George, let alone Caron Butler and Lamar Odom, for minutes at the 3.
> 
> And Atkins is a poor man's Derek Fisher.
> 
> Surely there were better options with trading Gary Payton.
> 
> I'll give you this Jemel, your spinning of this deal actually has given me some pause. You should get a job in the Laker PR department.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Jones didn't play at all last year, and Mihm wasn't going to be re-signed, so it's basically Atkins for a conditional first.
> 
> Do you remember how the Celtics got Atkins in the first place? By trading garbage (Chris Mills) for Atkins and a first round pick. Atkins has negative trade value, because of his contract. But now the Celtics turned around and traded Atkins for yet another first round pick. Danny Ainge turned garbage into two first round picks, and that's somehow a bad deal for the Celtics?


If they want to stay in the playoffs, yes. They will miss Atkins when Banks, Welsch, West or whoever are running the point. But it will pay off in the end probably, I'm guessing they get a pick higher than 15, which is worth it to the Lakers to get Mihm.

Payton however was worth more than Mihm. I wonder if Mitch offered Fox and the first for Mihm and Jones.


----------



## rebelsun

The Lakers really get the *** end of this deal now. Celtics now stole the trade.


----------



## dork

wow, someone raped a laker and not vice versa:|


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> If they want to stay in the playoffs, yes. They will miss Atkins when Banks, Welsch, West or whoever are running the point.


OK, I understand where you are coming from now. Personally, I think the Celtics are one of the worst teams in the NBA next year regardless of whether they make this trade, but it helps them a lot in the long run. But if you think they were a playoff team before the trade, I can see why you'd think it's a bad trade.

One point you are ignoring is the point MongolianDeathCloud made: you can get overpaid point guards like Chucky Atkins almost for free. Danny will worry about getting a starting point guard later. For now, he's just doing what Kiki did in Denver. Kiki accumulated lots and lots of trade assets, and when the time came, he cashed them in for Kenyon Martin. The Celtics have Jiri Welsch, Marcus Banks, Kendrick Perkins, Al Jefferson, Delonte West, Tony Allen, and the future Lakers pick. Danny's accumulated a lot of value, and eventually he's going to cash some of those prospects in for a very good player. I'm a big fan of what he's done with the Celtics.



> But it will pay off in the end probably, I'm guessing they get a pick higher than 15, which is worth it to the Lakers to get Mihm.
> 
> Payton however was worth more than Mihm. I wonder if Mitch offered Fox and the first for Mihm and Jones.


Mihm is pretty terrible. He isn't worth a first-round pick. His layup attempts often don't even hit the rim. I don't understand Mitch Kupchak's fascination with Mihm.


----------

